# Error code 0x8007045A



## Jarollf (Oct 16, 2016)

*Troubleshooting error: Ox8007045A*
*Won't connect to internet unless I plug in internet cord.

Can't figure out what to do? Please help.*


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is the rest of the message that in the error pane?


----------



## Jarollf (Oct 16, 2016)

An unexpected error has occurred. The troubleshooting wizard can't continue.

Package ID unknown
Path unknown 
Error code Ox8007045A
Source command line 
User
Context restricted


----------



## awaiz007 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Resolution For Error Code:0x8007045A*
*Method 1: Upgrade or reinstall the Microsoft XML parser*
To download the latest XML parser, visit the following Microsoft Web site:
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/xml/bb190622.aspx (http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/xml/bb190622.aspx)

*Method 2: Replace the corrupted files*
To resolve this problem, follow these steps:

Copy the following DLL files from the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM folder on a computer that is working to the computer that is experiencing the problem:
Msxml3.dll
Msxml3a.dll
Msxml3r.dll

After you replace the files, you must register the files. To register the files, follow these steps:
Click *Start, and then clickRun*
*In the Open box, type REGSVR32 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSXML.DLL, and then clickOK. You receive a message when the registration succeeds.*
*Repeat steps a and b with the following files:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSXML2.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSXML3.DLL
*
*Restart your computer.*

*Source: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...n-for-error-code0x8007045a?forum=winservergen*


----------



## Jarollf (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you, I don't know how to replace the files?


----------



## awaiz007 (Oct 17, 2016)

Copy the following DLL files from the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM folder on a computer that is working to the computer that is experiencing the problem

You need to copy and paste in same location on the the computer having the error.


----------



## Jarollf (Oct 16, 2016)

When I run it, it says you'll need a new app to open this regsvr32c


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

fix your problem:
Download repair utility. http://cdnrep.reimage.com/rpv/nx/ReimageRepair.exe
Install program and click Scan button.
Click the Fix Errors button when scan is completed.
Restart your computer.


----------

